# 3MB tonight



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Headed out to 3MB tonight. Probably get there around 9:30 or 10. Anyone else heading out there look me up! Will be in a dark burgundy, almost black, chevy tahoe. Be a crew of us out there hitting the trout and trying for some reds....


----------

